
Ask HN: What's a good course or book to learn web development? - mfbx9da4
For somebody who has a masters in Maths and has a read a computer science book pdf. What&#x27;s the best way to learn practical web development?
======
mrsareen
Follow this channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW5YeuERMmlnqo4oq8vwUpg/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW5YeuERMmlnqo4oq8vwUpg/playlists)

